
Hidden cost of running Windows on a Mac: battery life - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/the-other-hidden-cost-of-running-windows-on-a-mac-battery-life-7000000906/
======
JBiserkov
If true, this is indeed horrible news!

I've been saving for a MacBook Air + Thunderbolt display, but now I don't know
what to do any more. Is there any way this is actually Windows 7's fault,
hopefully fixed in Windows 8?

